# Boomerang Watches Launch Their Sublime Collection, Blending Vintage Styling with a Modern Twist, and Turn to Popular Kickstarter for Development



## LauraJEdwards (Mar 16, 2018)

*Boomerang Watches* are thrilled to announce the launch of their exquisite collection of fine watches - *The Sunbeam Collection* - combining vintage styling with state-of-the-art watch movements. The company is initiating an exciting campaign on Kickstarter to raise funds for its development, offering amazing deals on strictly Limited Edition time-pieces.

(New York, USA) - Vintage watches are hugely desirable and have a large, global fan base keen to get hold of the most recent vintage release and the latest trend. Watch aficionados around the world hold vintage designs in high regard - now they have *The Sunbeam Collection* to catch their attention.

*Boomerang Watches* are pioneers in the watch-making industry: *The Sunbeam* is a bespoke vintage watch - built to a customer's exacting specifications. The customer can choose from a range of dial-face colors, metal casing materials, and strap designs; to make their limited edition time-piece a truly unique, timeless classic.

*Boomerang*'s exceptional watch-making and the collection's timeless elegance make *The Sunbeam* an unrivaled classic that's sure to become a collector's piece; designed to satisfy the most exuberant of tastes.

*The Concept*

The *Sunbeam Collection* is inspired by the leading men of classic movies: reviving the Riviera Soul of the 1950s.

Harry Attisa, founder of *Boomerang Watches*, says "We aim to develop one-of-a-kind timepieces - beautiful, luxurious, and bespoke: handmade for vintage watch lovers. Our Limited Edition masterpieces are ideal for the gentleman in all of us."

*Boomerang Watches* are launching a crowdfunding campaign via Kickstarter that aims to raise funds to support production and marketing. Funders will benefit from significant discounts and intriguing awards. Backers can show their support by sharing the campaign with their social networks.

For further information, and to claim your perk, visit *www.boomerangwatches.com* today.

*ABOUT*

*Boomerang Watches* are based in New York. The company's motto is "watch aficionados demand the best - now they have it."


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

What's your returns policy?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wot - no pics! :bash:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Will I be able to send it back?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Who the feck is Archie Leach?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Filterlab said:


> Who the feck is Archie Leach?


 Cary Grant.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, I see. I thought his name was Cary Grant. :laugh:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Filterlab said:


> Who the feck is Archie Leach?


 Archie Luxury's real name ? 

And for anyone who has never heard of him.............for gawd's sake don't google it - he's a total and utter (insert appropriate word !)


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah yes, of course. That figurehead of watchmaking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear OP ( @LauraJEdwards ) :

You had me :Snore: with the lack of details about the movement or manufacture ... "timeless classic," more like "wannabe vintage themed cheap tat" ... but using Cary Grant's image on your crowdfunding home page, a total :thumbdown: and :nono: in my book. Appropriating his image to sell your watch is perhaps uncouth and possibly an intellectual property theft. (Neither he or his estate have vouched for your little endeavor, am I correct?)

Also, your company is supposed to be NYC based, but YOUR account is in Moldava? :huh: Uh-huh.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

@Chromejob Well said sir!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:bullshitter: IMO never humble and even more :bullshitter:

(OTOH, the sycophantic hyperbole is good :crazy5vh: )

PS - does anyone in your organisation know what a Boomerang is and does?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mel said:


> PS - does anyone in your organisation know what a Boomerang is and does?


 Maybe they expect most of their watches to be returned for refund after fulfillment...?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The company's motto is "watch aficionados demand the best - now they have it."

Classic! :laughing2dw:


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

The link does not work but looked it up and they looks pretty good!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Their web site link works, you just need to wait for the page to come back to you.

... I'll get my coat. :sadwalk:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I do wish that Roy would get rid of this section of the forum. For me it is a total waste of space. I visited the website to be greeted with a range of watches called Sunbeam. What has that name got to do with the name boomerang?

The there is the QC of their website quote:

*
IT SAYS THAT I CAN SELECT THE CAN SELECT THE CASE COLOR AND THE STRAP COLOR AFTER THE CAMPAIGN HAS ENDED. WHEN IS THAT, AND HOW WILL I LET YOU KNOW MY PREFERENCE ?
*

If that is an example of their QC, I definitely do not want to know.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks like a high end Skmei, worth between £10 and £20 at most. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The whole thing sounds like a great steaming pile of


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> Maybe they expect most of their watches to be returned for refund after fulfillment...?


 I've worked it out, you get a free Boomerang with every watch to save on the return postage? Strap the watch to the RH arm of the Boomerang (southern hemispheres) or the LH arm (northern hemispheres) and wheech it out the nearest window - -


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mel said:


> I've worked it out, you get a free Boomerang with every watch to save on the return postage? Strap the watch to the RH arm of the Boomerang (southern hemispheres) or the LH arm (northern hemispheres) and wheech it out the nearest window - -


 Sounds like a lot of work. Can I just throw the POS watch out the window and keep the boomerang?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Is not the word "Sunbeam" still copyright?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

chris l said:


> Is not the word "Sunbeam" still copyright?


 Perhaps, but it has been used by several company's in the past.

I was quite fond of some Sunbeam cars when they still existed. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

chris l said:


> Is not the word "Sunbeam" still copyright?


Someone might still own the trademark, but use on a completely different product could be defensible.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

@Chromejob the movements are listed:

"Automatic Collection is powered by Japanese Miyota 9015 movement - one of the world's most exclusive and reliable watch-movements."

...really?

"Manual Collection uses Swizz Quartz in the Ronda 515 movement: widely acclaimed as supremely efficient and precise."

...if you say so

BTW, just for reference:

"Citizen (Miyota) claims the accuracy of the caliber 9015 to be within -10~30 seconds per day."

30 seconds per day is not my idea of reliable. Then again I use ratomicradio watches which are accurate to a fraction of a second per year 

radioatomic*


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Regardless of the spec, the Miyota 9015 appears from forum discussions to be popular, reliable, and respected. "Exclusive?" :huh: Like you said, uh-huh.


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Perhaps exclusive in the sense that it's the only Boomerang which has it? :biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> I do wish that Roy would get rid of this section of the forum.


 It does keep these threads off the main watch discussion section and if you have no interest, you can simply ignore them. Earlier today there was another kickstarter posted in the Japanese section but it has been moved here out of the way. :clap:


----------

